# N1 nano lathe mods (WIP)



## oxotnik (Feb 22, 2015)

This pair of Nanos were setup as micro-drilling station.  As shown below, one in the vertical (mill/drill) config, the other in horizontal (lathe) configuration; both permanently affixed to the table top.  These little machines were quite handy for micro-drilling operations, e.g. drilling holes on very small metal shafts, etc.  One of the two, the one that is configured as a lathe, has been modified slightly.  The original noisy timing belt has been replaced by a watchmaker's lathe type drive belt.  A handwheel was made and affixed to the main spindle, making tapping operation more convenient. A vertical slide was also adapted to the cross slide; later-on will make further additions, e.g. tool-post drill/grinder, etc. Perhaps a dental-burr affixed to the verticle slide -- fits in nicely.


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 22, 2015)

How do you find using them?


----------



## Walsheng (Feb 22, 2015)

They would be perfect for the kitchen counter or maybe the corner of the living room.  I would have said the bedroom but if I can remember correctly, and this is going back a long time, there are other tools best suited for the bedroom!

Do you have anything you have made with them?

John


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you have a good feel with the drill press configuration?   That is with rather small drill bits.   I'm just not convinced that the lever driven spindle would give the feed back required.


----------



## oxotnik (Feb 23, 2015)

barnesrickw said:


> How do you find using them?




Spindle was quite nice, with 0.005mm run out. These are used essentially as special-purpose one-pass drilling rigs, with purpose made jigs.  For concentric drilling and reaming operations on small rod-shaped parts, these are quite efficient.  I don't find them particular useful for general purpose machining.


----------



## oxotnik (Feb 23, 2015)

Walsheng said:


> They would be perfect for the kitchen counter or maybe the corner of the living room.  I would have said the bedroom but if I can remember correctly, and this is going back a long time, there are other tools best suited for the bedroom!
> 
> Do you have anything you have made with them?
> 
> John



Presently these machines are used just for drilling and reaming, no turning or milling.  Reaming 1mm through-hole in a 2mm diameter brass part, etc.  Later on, I am planning to add a dental drill to the tool post vertical slide; along with the spindle index add-on, this might open up additional machining possibilities.


----------



## oxotnik (Feb 23, 2015)

The lever actuated tail stock is quite good.  It essentially works the same as Sherline's SDA (sensitive drill attachment), allowing for very direct sense of feedback, which is particularly helpful when drilling small holes. It easily drills 0.5mm diameter holes down to 5mm depth in e.g. brass.



Wizard69 said:


> Do you have a good feel with the drill press configuration?   That is with rather small drill bits.   I'm just not convinced that the lever driven spindle would give the feed back required.


----------

